# Genesis Series 3 ST100 amplifier (Like NEW)



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have for sale up on eBay a Genesis Series 3 ST100 amplifier which is Like New, with box, instructions, and birthsheet. 

Genesis Series 3 ST100 amplifier (Like NEW

Item Number: 261094046239

The amp has only had power run through it a couple times and been left in storage (along with many more amps I brought but havent fully used yet). I ship worldwide as the ad shows and can do a slightly better deal for members on here


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I've placed my bid, here's for hoping...


----------



## huggy54 (Apr 13, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> I've placed my bid, here's for hoping...


happy bidding, if you got any questions fire a few over to me, i got a few more Genesis Series 3 amplifiers and DLS Ultimate amplifiers i'll be putting up for sale soon


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm still trying to convert your money system to ours so that I don't underbid. Darn this tablet and not having an automatic money conversion lol..


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just type "currency converter" into google, it comes up with euro vs dollar. $1 = 0.7870 euro. The amp is at about $123 now.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

schmiddr2 said:


> Just type "currency converter" into google, it comes up with euro vs dollar. $1 = 0.7870 euro. The amp is at about $123 now.


£ is British Pounds
€ is Euros

£102 is $163.3 currently


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Indeed. Thanks for correcting this.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok thanks for the information gentlemen, I'm going back to bid..


----------

